# more then 100%?



## RobA (8 Apr 2015)

I saw some people online saying that some were rated above 100%? Is this even possible? What is the justification for that??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2015)

A culmination of separate claims for different problems.


----------



## RobA (8 Apr 2015)

interesting, I never knew that. So is each condition maxed out at 100%? Is there a limit to total? Could someone be rated at 200%? or 250%?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2015)

Not sure about the max but I have a friend that claims he's at about 120-130.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2015)

Keep in mind they'll only ever pay out a maximum of 100% over a lifetime. So if you bust up a few things throughout your career, and then lose your legs, you may not get that full 100% cheque you'd expect.


----------



## Words_Twice (9 Apr 2015)

I am at 126% for three separate but related injuries, a good friend of mine is at 160%.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2015)

Words_Twice said:
			
		

> I am at 126% for three separate but related injuries, a good friend of mine is at 160%.



WT, what's your payout though 100% or is it based on 126%?


----------



## Words_Twice (9 Apr 2015)

Once you hit 100%, the lump sum limit is exhausted. It sucks, as the figure VAC uses is totally arbitrary, it has no correlation to the upper limit of pain and suffering as established by the SCC.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Apr 2015)

If you get to 200% disabled, Supplementary Death Benefit kicks in.


----------



## Words_Twice (11 Apr 2015)

Sweet, when I hit 200%, I will celebrate with an extra fentanyl patch....


----------

